# Norsk/svensk mirror

## Growlizing

Har den norske/svenske mirroren problemer?

Er det noe info tilgjengelig? :>

Ser gentoo.no ikke er oppdatert siden 2004.

----------

## kallamej

De har i alla fall haft problem.

----------

## Growlizing

Ok, takker.

Er uansett oppe igjen nå. :>

----------

